# (WI) At Stud: Ylw MH (FCAFC Pow x MH Winnie)



## Mike Vaughn (May 5, 2011)

THE BLAST's King Of The Ring MH (FC AFC Hardscrabbles Powder My Buns x THE BLAST's Winning Streak) 

King is a powerful built 62lb male with a beautiful block head. He achieved his AKC Master Hunter before the age of 2 and qualified for the 2015 Master National. He is a upland birds nightmare. Tracking many roosters to the gun, a trait that you can't teach. He has won many big upland bird dog tournaments in the National Bird Dog Circuit (www.nbdca.com) and has starred in the new reality show called Bird Dog Wars on the Pursuit Channel (check it out on facebook) 

For pictures, pedigree, health clearances and full write up check out our website at www.theblastwsk.com under the stud dogs page. 

Call Mike Vaughn anytime at 608 445 6149.. King is currently in Southern, WI available for stud..


----------

